
Ask HN: “standard” co-founder agreements? - dukedougal
Is there some sort of pro-forma contract setting out terms for a cofounder&#x27;s equity including a vesting period?
======
siegel
What it sounds like you are looking for is a restricted stock purchase
agreement. There are various form documents out there, but terms of these
agreements are not 100% standardized. And they don't exist in a vacuum - are
there articles/certificate of incorporation? Board consents? Have you dealt
with IP assignments for the company in connection with the equity grant?

Obviously a lawyer can help you with these things. But there are also high-
quality services like Clerky that can help you make sure these things are
documented correctly, assuming your fact pattern falls within the range of
options Clerky has available. For more customized or complex setups, you'd
want a lawyer.

